# 2BR at WM Leavenworth: How many bathrooms?



## DaveNV (Feb 23, 2018)

Do WM units with more than one bedroom have more than one bathroom?  Specifically, the WM Leavenworth is all two-bedroom units. Is there a second bath as well?

(I don't see this sort of info on the WM website.  Am I missing it somehow?)

Dave


----------



## IsaiahB (Feb 24, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Do WM units with more than one bedroom have more than one bathroom?  Specifically, the WM Leavenworth is all two-bedroom units. Is there a second bath as well?
> 
> (I don't see this sort of info on the WM website.  Am I missing it somehow?)
> 
> Dave



You aren't missing it, the information isn't there... Odd. 

The master bath is en-suite, while the secondary bath is shared.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 24, 2018)

Perfect. Thanks!

Dave


----------

